

How to steal customers from your competitors - swatermasysk
http://blog.kickofflabs.com/love-customers-or-lose-customers

======
derickbailey
now that's a great testimonial!

the first time i read about LaunchRock, i thought the idea was cool. the
second time i heard about LR i thought it was odd but I couldn't put my finger
on why. then, a while later, i saw someone say something like "why would i
want to advertise for a site that i can't use yet, and am not sure i like?" in
reference to LR. that stuck with me. KickOffLabs doesn't force anyone into
anything questionable like this.

